# Arctic Freezer 240 Pumpe "rasselt"(?)



## barmitzwa (8. Mai 2016)

Nabend zusammen,

nach anfänglicher Begeisterung dieser AIO macht sich nun etwas ernüchterung breit. Die Pumpe hat nach ~3Monaten angefangen zu rasseln. Dieses Geräusch ist vergleichbar mit dem Arbeiten einer Festplatte. Ist nicht permanent da aber kommt ca. im 10 bis 20 Sekunden Rhythmus und hält dann etwa 5s an.
Klangquelle ist definitiv die Pumpe. Habe systematisch alle anderen Geäruschquellen abgeschaltet. Dass dieses Geräusch tatsächlich von Festplatten kommt ist ausgeschlossn, da ich keine im Rechner verbaut habe. 

Bevor das Teil Retour geht wollte ich fragen ob anderen das Problem bekannt ist? Sind anderen Besitzern auch solche Geärusche von der Pumpe aufgefallen? 
Ich würde ja fast mal drauf wetten, dass irgendwie Luft im System ist.  
Schade schade..


----------



## mr2insane (8. Mai 2016)

Ich hab meine erst zirka 1.5 Monate aber noch ist bei mir nix 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anon342 (23. März 2017)

Schau mal in meinen Thread


----------



## barmitzwa (24. März 2017)

anon342 schrieb:


> Schau mal in meinen Thread


auch wenn der Thread fast ein Jahr alt ist, bin ich deiner Aufforderung mal nachgekommen. Und jetzt? 

Meine läuft seit Anbeginn direkt am Netzteil. Geklackert hat sie unter 12V und 9V .. bei 7V läuft meine nicht an. 

Wenn der Rechner eine Weile steht legt sich das Problem - wenn ich die Pumpe dann mal wieder ausbaue und etwas "durchschüttel" rattert es dann hin und wieder ein wenig, bis es sich nach wenigen Tagen wieder gelegt hat.


----------



## Chimera (24. März 2017)

Diese Rasselgeräusche sind typisch bei Asetek Modellen und schon seit der allerersten Gen bekannt. Manchmal treten sie gar nicht gross in Erscheinung, manchmal nur dezent, manchmal hörbar und manchmal auch ganz laut. Machen kann man leider nicht sehr viel, ausser versuchen über die Einbauposition Besserung zu finden oder damit leben oder  ne RMA. Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass Asetek Modelle eigentlich noch nie wirklich auf Silent ausgelegt waren, sondern mehr auf Performance (drum lassen sie sich auch bei manchen Herstellern, wie z.B. Cryorig, gar nicht erst regeln, sondern laufen dank SATA Stromanschluss immer volle Kanne).
Nun, meine A80 basiert ja auf demselben Modell, der 5ten Generation von Asetek und bisher (nach 1 Jahr Betriebszeit) bin ich von ungewöhnlich lautem Rasseln verschont geblieben. Sicher, hält man sein Ohr nahe ran, dann hört man sie surren, doch nicht störend. Was mir bei 2 Kumpels an der Arctic jedoch auffiel: bei beiden reagierte die 240 recht empfindlich auf die Einbauart. Der eine hatte sie in der Front und so lag der Schlauchausgang tiefer als die Pumpe, da hörte man dann ein lauteres surren und beim anderen fiel uns auf, dass je nachdem wie wir die Pumpe anbrachten, sich das Geräusch auch änderte (am besten war es mit dem Logo kopfüber). 
Anfangs vermuteten wir auch noch, dass evtl. die deutlich bessere Backplate von Cryorig bei mir mehr Vibras schluckt, während die Arctic halt nur so ein Mini-Kreuzchen hat  Ob dem aber wirklich so ist, ist wiederum ne andere Frage. Auf alle Fälle kannst du ja mal Arctic anfragen, ob dies ein RMA Grund wäre, wen ndich das Geräusch zu sehr stört. Manche empfehlen bei solchen AIOs in solchen Fällen auch gerne mal den Schütteltrick, da sich ab und an Blasen im Radi sammeln können, persönlich bin ich aber nicht so ein Schüttelfan  DAS find ich übrigens auch nen Pluspunkt bei der BQ Silent Loop/Fractal Kelvin: die kann man entlüften. Nutze selber ja beides, ne geschlossene Asetek und eben die BQ Silent Loop, wobei ich mittlerweile immer mehr Pluspunkte bei der BQ finde und mehr Contra bei der Asetek. Naja, wen ndie Asetek dann mal hinüber ist, kommt da wohl auch ne Silent Loop rein


----------

